# 4/13/19 Pompano trip



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Rough out there this morning ! .....
but the pompano were biting ! I caught 5 and lost 2 to the wave monster. The pompano bite turned into a catfish bite before I left this morning. Peeled shrimp and fishbites today. 










Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

As always nice job Russ!


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Nice trip Russ! I fished the OB area and it was really rough today!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the likes and the comments guys. There seems to be fewer and fewer responses and likes nowadays. Which makes me wonder why I bother posting a fishing report on here anymore. But there are some of ya'll that always come through ! Thank you !


----------



## SurfFishingMeister (Aug 18, 2015)

Russ!!!!! Don’t be so Glum! Many people read your reports but may now post!


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm not giving up on the Forum yet. I actually prefer the forums layout over most of the fishing groups on Facebook .However the responses and acknowledgements are far greater in the groups.....and they have a lot less people than this forum. Oh well, I was just thinking out loud.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Rough out there this morning ! .....
> but the pompano were biting ! I caught 5 and lost 2 to the wave monster. The pompano bite turned into a catfish bite before I left this morning. Peeled shrimp and fishbites today.
> 
> 
> ...


Nice work it was blowing out there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Thanks for the likes and the comments guys. There seems to be fewer and fewer responses and likes nowadays. Which makes me wonder why I bother posting a fishing report on here anymore. But there are some of ya'll that always come through ! Thank you !


Yeah, it happens....alot of folks just like to look and not comment or anything. I have never really "liked" posts...I'm a reply nazi!!! Sorta like they wanna know everything but not contribute, gets frustrating sometimes but there are a few on here I don't reply to their posts due to prior issues but continue on brother!

Keep on slaying em brother!:thumbsup:


----------



## PastorJack (Jun 25, 2014)

the run is on! congrats!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It was pretty sporty. We managed 2, before my kids were ready to leave and go to the pier, lol.

You fishing Perdido or Gulf Shores?


----------



## OHenry (Apr 28, 2011)

I caught 3 last week which brings my career pompano count to 4. Learning a little more each time I go out. And much of my success came from your post, including the pomp leader board. Keep up the great work... you are educating the masses.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

jaster said:


> It was pretty sporty. We managed 2, before my kids were ready to leave and go to the pier, lol.
> 
> You fishing Perdido or Gulf Shores?


I was in perdido key.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Caught my first 2 Saturday over in navarre! Fun fish to fight in the surf!


----------



## BR (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice work! Did you secure the shrimp on the hook with a piece of fish bites? I’ve had problems slinging the shrimp off the hook during the cast.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

BR said:


> Nice work! Did you secure the shrimp on the hook with a piece of fish bites? I’ve had problems slinging the shrimp off the hook during the cast.


 On the first cast out , yes.....but after that the shrimp go behind it until it wears out.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Thanks for the likes and the comments guys. There seems to be fewer and fewer responses and likes nowadays. Which makes me wonder why I bother posting a fishing report on here anymore. But there are some of ya'll that always come through ! Thank you !





I feel the same about birthday threads, people like to be recognized on their birthdays, it's a small kind thing we can do but people don't post in them like they should. Russ you are a good guy, keep posting away.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Dude , you are part of my top five PFF'ers ! I'm talking role model for other members level ! I really appreciate your interest and your willingness to take a minute and post an attaboy ! Thanks man ! Also I'd like to thank you for keeping up with the birthdays of all of us old timers on here. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

Everybody keeps catching MY fish while I'm at work.

Good job on being able to handle the conditions.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> Dude , you are part of my top five PFF'ers ! I'm talking role model for other members level ! I really appreciate your interest and your willingness to take a minute and post an attaboy ! Thanks man ! Also I'd like to thank you for keeping up with the birthdays of all of us old timers on here.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk





WOW, thx Russ, means a lot coming from you.:thumbsup:


----------



## FLfishcatcher (Nov 26, 2018)

Thanks for the report i may get out there easter sunday on okaloosa island.
Nice mess of fish.

I do like them pompano, the 3 C's....Catching, cleaning, and cooking. lol.


----------



## kmerr80 (Oct 28, 2013)

Seeing your surf reports is what got me fired up years back to start surf fishing. Just wish i got to go more. Keep it up. I dont fool with facebook so this forum is my go to for entertainment when i have a few minutes to spare. Like someone stated earlier about certain members who post-i enjoy seeing yours, Boat Dudes, Bodupp is always good for a story. I get a good laugh at Mrfish, Grouper, and Splitine talking about each others mothers. Tryin and Sicfish always provide good entertainment. Snagged Line is always good for a wise crack. Fishwaltons river reports since we are in the same areas alot. And you cant forget Joey.


----------



## halcyon250dc (Mar 28, 2018)

THE POMPANO KING said:


> I'm not giving up on the Forum yet. I actually prefer the forums layout over most of the fishing groups on Facebook .However the responses and acknowledgements are far greater in the groups.....and they have a lot less people than this forum. Oh well, I was just thinking out loud.




Many of us just live through you guys posts that can fish regularly and know where to go and what to do to catch versus fish. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RamblinRazorWreck (Apr 12, 2019)

*Thanks Pomp King!*

I have been reading your posts for years and just now joined so I could say THANKS. My family came down to Dauphin Island a few weeks ago and my two sons and I had some mild success, very much due to the info I have gleaned from you and a few of the other PFF faithful! :thumbup:

We were on the front end of the Pomp run and it was cold that week, but we did manage to catch 1 nice Pomp and a mess of Whiting to make a meal. Next time I will post some photos and a more proper Thank You from your followers in Little Rock, Arkansas.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

RamblinRazorWreck said:


> I have been reading your posts for years and just now joined so I could say THANKS. My family came down to Dauphin Island a few weeks ago and my two sons and I had some mild success, very much due to the info I have gleaned from you and a few of the other PFF faithful! :thumbup:
> 
> We were on the front end of the Pomp run and it was cold that week, but we did manage to catch 1 nice Pomp and a mess of Whiting to make a meal. Next time I will post some photos and a more proper Thank You from your followers in Little Rock, Arkansas.


Thank you sir ! Welcome to the forum too !


----------



## mullet 87 (Mar 30, 2011)

Hey Russ
Im a fan of yours and keep them coming. I check the forum every day and always love your reports. I’ll work on the likes and the next trip offshore or in the surf I’m posting it and dedicating it to you. 
Thank you.


----------

